# Some kinks in home made panzarottis



## teekyteeky (Feb 24, 2013)

I was trying to make panzarotti. Or my own variation. Some times they come out okay. Just fine. My problem is The outside gets over cooked too quickly and the inside dough is kind of just slightly under cooked. 

  One looked ready in 4 minutes last time. The outside looked golden brown but the inside was just a slight bit under cooked. 

  Also another problem is when I fry the next one in the Canola oil I just used it turned brown on the outside WAY to fast. 

  It is coming a long way. But there are some kinks I need to iron out. 

  The two internal ingredients I am working with now are sausage pepperoni and cheese. And BBQ philly cheese steak. 

over all its good. not great. What temp should my canola be ? What temp should the canola be ? What temp should be deep frying oil be.


Any other suggestions when deep frying a dough ?


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 24, 2013)

A general rule is if the outside is done and the inside is not then it was cooked to fast. To cook it slower lower the temp of the oil. What temp were you using? 

If your oil is getting dark after one batch you are burning the oil. Semi-Refined Canola will start to smoke at 350F. Refined Canola will smoke at 400F.

Depending upon what I am frying I use as low as 330F or as high as 375F. Normally I fry around 350F.


----------

